# Mobley and Bradley traded for Christie



## hobojoe

*Cuttino Mobley: Traded*

Not confirmed, but he is not in uniform tonight and the Magic announcers say it's because he has been traded, although they do not know to who. Stay tuned.


----------



## sheefo13

WOW! this should be interesting....

A link possibly? any thoughts on what team and players? maybe the wolves?


----------



## Ballscientist

Probably Nuggets


----------



## MemphisX

Wow


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

This is both intriguing and disconcerting.


----------



## hobojoe

I'm hearing it may be to the Kings, involving Doug Christie.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mobley and Francis on different teams?!?! Here comes the apocalypse.


----------



## sheefo13

I thought he was playing well. Seperating francis from mobley.......


----------



## Ruff Draft

Here comes the pain.


----------



## sheefo13

im hoping it could be a package deal for spree of some sort


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

> Originally posted by <b>XMATTHEWX</b>!
> Here comes the pain.


Are you talking about Mrs Christie coming to the Magic?


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Mrs Christie coming to the Kings?


Oh jesus .


----------



## Yao Mania

Just watch Mobley break out now that he's no longer influenced by Stevie Franchise...


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Just watch Mobley break out now that he's no longer influenced by Stevie Franchise...


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Just watch Mobley break out now that he's no longer influenced by Stevie Franchise...


Like Yao..


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Like Yao..


:laugh:


----------



## Yyzlin

Heh. Just when I said Weisbrod needs to start exploring trades involving Mobley, he does just that. If the deal is for Christie, it's not a terrible one, but really doesn't get us anymore. Christie offers more defense than Mobley, and still gives us a spot up shooter, although he's been stinking it up this year. And he is 33, and declining. I'm guessing that the Magic are giving up someone else as well, since Mobley for Christie alone doesn't work.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Mobley for Christie doesn't work under the cap. I think something like Mobley/DQ or Garrity for Christie/Songalia would be better. Also, it could be a two for one since the Magic were interested in signing Snap Hunter or a veteran point.

I don't want to pass judgement on the trade quite yet, but I'm not that upset. Stay tuned...


----------



## Ballscientist

We need Chad Ford.

Where is Chad Ford???????????????


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> We need Chad Ford.
> 
> Where is Chad Ford???????????????


Light the beacons!


----------



## Ballscientist

A Cat to Dallas for A House?

Bring down the cat now.


----------



## HKF

This just goes to show, that Weisbrod was intelligent enough to not overpay to try and keep Cuttino Mobley, just as I suspected. This is a good decision, because in the long run, Turkoglu is an upgrade and still young. Hedo played well as a starter.

Mobley is worth an MLE at most, not 7-8 million like he may think.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Mobley/Bradley for Christie?


----------



## adarsh1

this is taken from the magic forum


Sacramento Kings and Orlando Magic: The Kings are close to finalizing a deal that would send guard Doug Christie to Orlando for Cuttino Mobley and Michael Bradley, two league sources told ESPN Insider Chad Ford. In anticipation of reaching a deal, the Magic pulled Mobley and Bradley from the game just moments before tipoff. While the deal is not yet finalized, both sources told Insider that they expected something to happen soon.


YIKES BRADLEY AND MOBLEY FOR FRICKIN DOUG CHRISTIE...oh well it's all good. The Wizards now have the second spot in the division.


----------



## Captain Obvious

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1964051

Mobley and Bradley for Christie.

:hurl: :hurl:


----------



## reHEATed

well Christie plays nice d. Orlando could use somebody like that


----------



## Hibachi!

Mobley and Bradley for DC, the deal IS DONE... Petrie will be on the Sacramento radio to talk about the trade. But the deal IS done...


----------



## JNice

It might actually work out for Orlando because we really did need a defending SG on the court ... but damn, I hate looking at Christie.

Bradley is no big deal ... i'd trade him for a bag of Doritos.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> It might actually work out for Orlando because we really did need a defending SG on the court ... but damn, I hate looking at Christie.
> 
> Bradley is no big deal ... i'd trade him for a bag of Doritos.


Yeah, Bradley was just thrown in for salary cap reasons... He won't get any PT... It's basically DC for Mobley straight up. The Magic get a player with really good character... And while his D is no longer what it once was, he is still a great defender, and can even play point. The Kings get Mobley, a great 3 point shooter, so the D can no longer sag off of our two guard and let him shoot, and the defensive gap isn't that big... But it will be interesting to see Mobley try and fit in the offense.


----------



## HKF

Kings made a good move, because Christie has lost a step and Mobley can at least attempt to keep Western SG's (Allen, Bryant, Spreewell, Finley, T-Mac) honest on offense, but... who is the backup PG for Sacramento now? 

If Bibby gets hurt, the Kings are finished.


----------



## agoo

Mike Gorman, the Celtics comentator, just said that the rumor swirling the building is Mobley and Bradley for Christie. Steve Francis is wearing number five on his arm band in protest, which is cute I suppose.

Also of note, the Magic are getting lit up by the Celtics. 65-46 with just over a minute left in the first.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Kings made a good move, because Christie has lost a step and Mobley can at least attempt to keep Western SG's (Allen, Bryant, Spreewell, Finley, T-Mac) honest on offense, but... who is the backup PG for Sacramento now?
> 
> If Bibby gets hurt, the Kings are finished.


Yup, Doug could play PG fairly well, although he did turn the ball over alot... I just PRAY Bibby can stay healthy... Cuz B-Jax is done til playoffs... And yeah... Doug has lost a step... And I always felt that Mobley played pretty good defense...


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> And I always felt that Mobley played pretty good defense...


I thought so too before this year. His defense is pretty lax.


----------



## hobojoe

Trade is official. Michael Bradley and Cuttino Mobley to Sacramento for Doug Christie.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Wow, first Francis gets traded to Houston, and now his best friend is getting traded from the Magic? He can't be happy.


----------



## madskillz1_99

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Trade is official. Michael Bradley and Cuttino Mobley to Sacramento for Doug Christie.


WHY!?!?!?!?


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Wow, first Francis gets traded to Houston, and now his best friend is getting traded from the Magic? He can't be happy.


He definitely is not happy. He got pulled from the game 5 mins in. Although he did play much better in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan

I don't like this deal for either team.

The Magic have an 18 (or 19) year old who they're going to build around for a while, and they get a 33 year old on the team? Hardly looking toward the future. The Kings still needed Christie, Webber's still around, and unless they plan on trading him and rebuilding, I think it's a stupid deal.


----------



## mff4l

this trade is retarded. Thanks to orlando the kings now have a lil more firepower to compete in the west.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought so too before this year. His defense is pretty lax.


Hmm... Always seemed like a good defender... Maybe the effort just wasn't there  Well, I don't think he will do much worse than Doug... I mean, Doug is great and he gives 100%, but he had been gettin KILLED by the guards this season... But I could always count on him to give it his all, get laser passes to Peja... And get some key steals... But Mobley provides what will be missing with Bo-Jax out... I love the trade...


----------



## knicks235

*Cattino mobley and Micheal Bradley for doug christie*

as per Magic VS celtects on Fox Sports New England as official


----------



## adarsh1

I have a question. Are the magic thinking that perhaps Jameer Nelson is their PG of the future?


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>adarsh1</b>!
> I have a question. Are the magic thinking that perhaps Jameer Nelson is their PG of the future?


Then why would they trade MOBLEY?


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Kings made a good move, because Christie has lost a step and Mobley can at least attempt to keep Western SG's (Allen, Bryant, Spreewell, Finley, T-Mac) honest on offense, but... who is the backup PG for Sacramento now?
> 
> If Bibby gets hurt, the Kings are finished.


The Kings are definitely asking Bibby to do too much right now, but I think this trade helps things a little bit. With Mobley and Peja Stojakovic on the perimeter, Bibby can afford to relax a little bit on offense. Plus, Mobley has proven he's capable of playing 40 minutes per game, which Christie can't do anymore.

The Kings need a backup point guard badly, but Christie can't play point very well and neither can any healthy King besides Bibby.

I could see this trade working for the Kings, but I just don't understand it for the Magic. I agree with your point about not having to overpay Mobley, and on paper this trade gives them better defense. But games aren't played on paper, the season is already nearly half gone and who knows how long it will take for Orlando's chemistry to recover from a trade like this. I fear they just threw away any chance they had to get out of the first round this year. Then, next year is the last year on Christie's contract, at which point he'll be let go because he's getting old. There doesn't seem to be much upside here for Orlando.


----------



## Ballscientist

I hate this trade because Cat is a lot of younger than dog.

I hate Nachbar for Wesley trade too.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I don't like this deal for either team.
> 
> The Magic have an 18 (or 19) year old who they're going to build around for a while, and they get a 33 year old on the team? Hardly looking toward the future. The Kings still needed Christie, Webber's still around, and unless they plan on trading him and rebuilding, I think it's a stupid deal.


I'll break it down for you, as to why the Magic would do it. Cuttino Mobley wanted an extension for too many years and too much money then what the Magic wanted to give. They have Hedo Turkoglu already and he has played very well. Christie has one year left on his deal and then he is gone. 

With this year having so many talented SG's in the draft, the Magic should be able to get their hands on either Kennedy Winston, Francisco Garcia, JR Giddens, Hassan Adams, Antoine Wright, Malik Hairston, Adam Morrison, Rashad McCants or Rodney Carney. 

Plus in 2005-06, Christie is a movable expiring contract to someone who is looking to rebuild. I can easily see why the Magic did it.


----------



## mff4l

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Then why would they trade MOBLEY?


start nelson and move francis to sg


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>adarsh1</b>!
> I have a question. Are the magic thinking that perhaps Jameer Nelson is their PG of the future?


Good analysis. It's quite possible that they eventually plan to move Francis to SG and make Nelson their starting PG. I haven't seen anything from Jameer Nelson to make me think he'll ever be a quality starter, but what do I know.


----------



## Captain Obvious

This could be a lot worse I suppose. It's pretty obvious now we weren't planning on resigning Mobley. Christie is a much more well-rounded player as far as rebounds, assists, and defense go but we'll really miss Mobley's shooting. The only thing that bugs me is that Weis gets it in his head to deal a certain guy, and then he settles for lesser value. I mean, how hard would it be to get a pick or a young guy like Martin or Songalia? You have to think that the Kings would still have agreed to a deal where they gave up a bit more.


----------



## Marcus13

Mobley and Stevie cant be serperated...........its just not right...


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> The Kings are definitely asking Bibby to do too much right now, but I think this trade helps things a little bit. With Mobley and Peja Stojakovic on the perimeter, Bibby can afford to relax a little bit on offense. Plus, Mobley has proven he's capable of playing 40 minutes per game, which Christie can't do anymore.
> 
> The Kings need a backup point guard badly, but Christie can't play point very well and neither can any healthy King besides Bibby.
> 
> I could see this trade working for the Kings, but I just don't understand it for the Magic. I agree with your point about not having to overpay Mobley, and on paper this trade gives them better defense. But games aren't played on paper, the season is already nearly half gone and who knows how long it will take for Orlando's chemistry to recover from a trade like this. I fear they just threw away any chance they had to get out of the first round this year. Then, next year is the last year on Christie's contract, at which point he'll be let go because he's getting old. There doesn't seem to be much upside here for Orlando.


You're looking at it from an interesting perspective. Yes, this improves the Kings chances no question, but if you really look at the deal at it's bare bones, this is it. All or Nothing, as I sloganed the Kings forum. This move is it. If they don't do something, they will never do it with this group.

Orlando made a smart decision. They are building around the young buck in Dwight Howard, not Steve Francis. They are going to slowly progress on the backs of that young man, which is smart.

Unlike, Jim Paxson who goofed thinking Lebron should win the NBA title at 20 (when he should have kept building for 10 years of success, rather than 5 years of mediocre success and then 5 years of success) by taking Luke Jackson over both JR Smith and Josh Smith.

Orlando is going to build their team into a winner and isn't trying to do it all in one shot. I think that is the way every franchise should go. If you can't win, start over and build the team to get to a point where you are a winner, by putting the pieces in place.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

i think mobley didnt fit in in Orlando... as much as he is a good player, and all that.. christie gives them defense which is what they need I think more than the sscoring ability or mobley


----------



## The_Franchise

That lineup of Bibby-Christie-Peja-Webber has been together for some time now. It's too bad they traded for Mobley, I thought the Kings would be looking at the Buckner/Posey type guards to replace Christie, not someone who doesn't show up on defense half the time and would much rather hoist a shot than make the extra pass.

IMO, Orlando would've been better off offering Mobley/Nelson/pick to GS for Pietrus and Fisher. http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1770083#post1770083

It's going to be a very busy offseason for the Kings, they'll have to decide whether to overpay BJax or Mobley. Jackson is the better player, but he's been injury prone the last 3 seasons and they do have Bibby at the 1 spot. Songaila and Evans are two others they will have to consider resigning. That $19 million Webber will be getting is really going to bite them in the ***.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> This could be a lot worse I suppose. It's pretty obvious now we weren't planning on resigning Mobley. Christie is a much more well-rounded player as far as rebounds, assists, and defense go but we'll really miss Mobley's shooting. The only thing that bugs me is that Weis gets it in his head to deal a certain guy, and then he settles for lesser value. I mean, how hard would it be to get a pick or a young guy like Martin or Songalia? You have to think that the Kings would still have agreed to a deal where they gave up a bit more.


First, Martin is the Kings SG of the future. They aren't going to deal him. Second, why would you want Songailia, when Howard, as soon as next year will be avg. 38 minutes a night. Songaila only gets bigger minutes, because Miller and Webber usually break down during the season. 

With so many SG's available, the Magic will get a SG in this year's draft. Remember, they had two picks and sent one to Denver (that was Washington's from years' back in the Jameer Nelson trade). They will be fine. They also have Utah's 2nd round pick and could easily pick up a Wayne Simien, Channing Frye, Shelden Williams, Lawrence Roberts or Ronny Turiaf in the top of the 2nd round of the draft. It's a deep draft of role players next year, which is exactly what Orlando needs. Not superstars.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Mobley for Christie doesn't work under the cap. I think something like Mobley/DQ or Garrity for Christie/Songalia would be better. Also, it could be a two for one since the Magic were interested in signing Snap Hunter or a veteran point.


Mobley for Christie AND Songalia?
Dream on.


----------



## knicks235

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Mobley and Stevie cant be serperated...........its just not right...


i agree, Francis is Wearing "5" on his arm band as a tribute to his former teamate


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> It's going to be a very busy offseason for the Kings, they'll have to decide whether to overpay BJax or Mobley. Jackson is the better player, but he's been injury prone the last 3 seasons and they do have Bibby at the 1 spot. Songaila and Evans are two others they will have to consider resigning. That $19 million Webber will be getting is really going to bite them in the ***.


Bobby Jackson will be let go. He's finished in Sacramento. He can't stay healthy. As for a backup PG, the draft is full of them late first round.

Roko Leni-Ukic
Travis Diener
Luther Head
Mustafa Shakur (if he comes out)
Jeff Horner (if he comes out)


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> Good analysis. It's quite possible that they eventually plan to move Francis to SG and make Nelson their starting PG. I haven't seen anything from Jameer Nelson to make me think he'll ever be a quality starter, but what do I know.


I don't think the Magic are thinking Nelson is going to be the starting PG of the future, but it is possible that Francis is going to be moved to the SG permenently. For now, the Magic have Nelson, Hill and now Christie to handle the PG duties with Francis playing off the ball. I think the long term plan is to get a young, pass-first point guard in there to build for the future with. Nelson definitely isn't that guy, and neither is Francis. Of course, this all leads back to doing what's best for Dwight Howard, and in the process what's best for the franchise (no, not Steve).


----------



## Pejavlade

I loved Christie, sure i couldnt trust him taking a 3pt in the dying seconds but hes proved me wrong. His 3pt daggers his ambitous defence, hes leadership will be greatly missed. What a player!


Looks like ill be a new Orlando fan.


----------



## Tersk

Great, now we got Sacramento on our tail again


----------



## greekbullsfan

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Kings made a good move, because Christie has lost a step and Mobley can at least attempt to keep Western SG's (Allen, Bryant, Spreewell, Finley, T-Mac) honest on offense, but... who is the backup PG for Sacramento now?
> 
> If Bibby gets hurt, the Kings are finished.



maybe there is another trade on the works for sac?


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I mean, how hard would it be to get a pick or a young guy like Martin or Songalia? You have to think that the Kings would still have agreed to a deal where they gave up a bit more.


You should consider the problem a team faces, when they trade for a veteran like Cuttino Mobley who is in the last year of his contract. Mr. Rogers explained it a few posts ago, most likely they'll either have to overpay him next summer, or else lose him for nothing. Because of that, his trade value isn't so high.

Also teams don't just throw in a promising young player for the heck of it. It would make much sense for the Kings to give up a draft pick, Martin or Songalia in this trade.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I like this trade for Orlando, as HKF already pointed out, they didn't want to give Mobley an extension so they got Christie who will have an expiring contract so they can just opt not to resign him next season and they'll have some more cap space. For the short term, Hedo will have to step up, but he has been doing a good job when called upon, and Christie's presence should really tighten up Orlando's struggling defense.


----------



## JNice

The worst part of this trade for Orlando is that along with Christie comes his crazy wife.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>knicks235</b>!
> 
> 
> i agree, Francis is Wearing "5" on his arm band as a tribute to his former teamate


Pretty stupid if you ask me. People do that when someone they know dies, not when they're traded.


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> With so many SG's available, the Magic will get a SG in this year's draft. Remember, they had two picks and sent one to Denver (that was Washington's from years' back in the Jameer Nelson trade). They will be fine. They also have Utah's 2nd round pick and could easily pick up a Wayne Simien, Channing Frye, Shelden Williams, Lawrence Roberts or Ronny Turiaf in the top of the 2nd round of the draft. It's a deep draft of role players next year, which is exactly what Orlando needs. Not superstars.


When you put it that way, the trade makes more sense for Orlando. If there's a shooting guard or two that they really like, they can draft one of them next summer, and Christie will be a stopgap at shooting guard until the new guy is ready to play. They also have Hedo, who could start at SG if necessary.

This is the kind of trade you make, if you want to keep your salary situation in order. If you re-sign veterans like Cuttino Mobley for longterm deals at above the MLE, you'll quickly end up with a bloated payroll. Good post.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> The worst part of this trade for Orlando is that along with Christie comes his crazy wife.


Yeah and their new reality TV series.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> When you put it that way, the trade makes more sense for Orlando. If there's a shooting guard or two that they really like, they can draft one of them next summer, and Christie will be a stopgap at shooting guard until the new guy is ready to play. They also have Hedo, who could start at SG if necessary.
> 
> This is the kind of trade you make, if you want to keep your salary situation in order. If you re-sign veterans like Cuttino Mobley for longterm deals at above the MLE, you'll quickly end up with a bloated payroll. Good post.


I also left off Rudy Fernandez (out of Spain) and Romel Beck (out of UNLV, who will be a steal in the 2nd round) as well for SG prospects. The talent is out there to replace Mobley quite easily.

Good scouting, will improve the Magic even more. I mean I would take Wayne Simien or Channing Frye every day of the week over Michael Bradley and Mario Kasun.


----------



## The_Franchise

The Magic should draft Julius Hodge. Need the athleticism, they have a lot of perimeter options in Turkoglu, Garrity but if they expect to push the ball up the court they need help in rebounding, ball handling and getting to the basket. Hodge provides those.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I also left off Rudy Fernandez (out of Spain) and Romel Beck (out of UNLV, who will be a steal in the 2nd round) as well for SG prospects. The talent is out there to replace Mobley quite easily.
> 
> Good scouting, will improve the Magic even more. I mean I would take Wayne Simien or Channing Frye every day of the week over Michael Bradley and Mario Kasun.


I don't see why Houston or Seattle lets Simien fall to the 2nd round with their picks in the 20's.


----------



## SacTown16

Great trade for the Kings, I love it.


----------



## knicks235

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1964051

the link


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see why Houston or Seattle lets Simien fall to the 2nd round with their picks in the 20's.


Houston has picks in the 20's? Currently, they are sitting at 14. If they are at 14, they are not drafting Simien there, well unless they want to risk a lotto pick on an injury prone undersized 4 man. Be my guest, I mean Weatherspoon, Howard and Taylor, must not be enough.

Seattle is going to draft another PF huh? They have an expiring Evans, Collison and Fortson. Why would they draft another PF, when they are going to lose Radmanovic and Murray in FA?

It's more likely Seattle tries to draft a swingman, who can play the SG/SF. Sean Banks, Danny Granger and Joey Graham look like candidates there.

Your love-affair with Simien is quite baffling, considering the guy can't stay healthy in college. He's going to be healthy in the pros? :whofarted


----------



## Sánchez AF

I dont like this deal for the Magic i think he could get something better .... O well at least The Wizards can be happy


----------



## Lakerman33

Steve must be heartbroken:heart: . I think sac town will have no D in the back court. Yes they can score but why add a scorer when you have peja webber bibby?. A good Defender who is a leader is better than a 3pt shooter. But cat is still a great pick up for sactown


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Houston has picks in the 20's? Currently, they are sitting at 14. If they are at 14, they are not drafting Simien there, well unless they want to risk a lotto pick on an injury prone undersized 4 man. Be my guest, I mean Weatherspoon, Howard and Taylor, must not be enough.


You're insane if you think the Rockets plan on sticking with the rotation of PF's. They have been desperately shopping Taylor, I still hope they can send him to NJ for their trade exception. Weatherspoon has an expiring contract next season, he will either be traded or waived. I think the height controversy on Simien has gotten out of hand, he is well within the range of his registered 6'8 height and the Jayhawk fans have proven this many times on the site using pics. 



> Seattle is going to draft another PF huh? They have an expiring Evans, Collison and Fortson. Why would they draft another PF, when they are going to lose Radmanovic and Murray in FA?
> 
> It's more likely Seattle tries to draft a swingman, who can play the SG/SF. Sean Banks, Danny Granger and Joey Graham look like candidates there.


Seattle will resign Allen and Radmanovic, it's not like they have any bad contracts holding them back from doing so. They'll probably bring back Daniels as well. Collison may prevent them from drafting Simien, but it's not like they are clones of each other. 



> Your love-affair with Simien is quite baffling, considering the guy can't stay healthy in college. He's going to be healthy in the pros? :whofarted





> Jill (Kansas City): Do you feel your injuries over the years are going to impair your draft chances in the NBA?
> 
> Wayne Simien: It may in some eyes but I don't think it should. Every collegiate athlete deals with injuries mine have just been more publicized then others. The only major injury I have had was my shoulder and I have recovered from that 100% and have not had any problems since. Freshman year knee (-5 games) no more problems. Sophomore year shoulder (-20+ games) fully recovered, All-Conference & All-American the next season. Junior year, groin (common injury)(-1 game). Senior year thumb (-3 games and counting)...its just a thumb on the none shooting hand. Whether it hurts my chances or not is not up to me. All I can control is how hard I work and just try to give the Jayhawks the best opportunity to win.


As long as it is nothing chronic, I don't think Houston should let him slip. By the end of this season they will have a pick between 19-21. Maybe I'm in denial, but this team is still gelling, and they look very dangerous when Yao is getting into the post. With none of the borderline playoff teams in the East showing signs of pulling away, they will get a high pick if they make the playoffs.


----------



## Captain Obvious

At least some of the young guys like Nelson, Turkoglu, etc. will get increased roles out of this. I was thinking that we might draft a big but with the way this draft is set up it looks like we'll go for a 2. Who do you guys think the Magic should be looking at? I'd love for us to get Malik Hairston but who knows if he'll come out or fall to us. There's a lot of talent to choose from at that position, so we should be okay. We'll probably have at least two seconds as well.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> You're insane if you think the Rockets plan on sticking with the rotation of PF's. They have been desperately shopping Taylor, I still hope they can send him to NJ for their trade exception. Weatherspoon has an expiring contract next season, he will either be traded or waived. I think the height controversy on Simien has gotten out of hand, he is well within the range of his registered 6'8 height and the Jayhawk fans have proven this many times on the site using pics.


Shopping Taylor and actually getting somone to take him are two different things. Waiving Weatherspoon, was like Memphis waiving Bo Outlaw, there goes a bargaining chip. 



> Seattle will resign Allen and Radmanovic, it's not like they have any bad contracts holding them back from doing so. They'll probably bring back Daniels as well. Collison may prevent them from drafting Simien, but it's not like they are clones of each other.


Can't see Seattle re-signing Radman when someone offers him a 6 year deal around 40 million? You think he's going to be happy to spend the bulk of his career in his prime behind Lewis? I think not. Radman is gone and most Seattle fans who understand the nature of the business understand that. So you'd take Simien if you're Seattle, when you have Collison and Fortson and could easily re-sign Evans? Doesn't make much sense. 



> As long as it is nothing chronic, I don't think Houston should let him slip. By the end of this season they will have a pick between 19-21. Maybe I'm in denial, but this team is still gelling, and they look very dangerous when Yao is getting into the post. With none of the borderline playoff teams in the East showing signs of pulling away, they will get a high pick if they make the playoffs.


Considering that Houston just isn't that good, I don't know how they will get up to 20. Also, why do you expect Simien to say, yeah I should go in the 2nd round because of my injury concerns? Him saying that it shouldn't affect GM's decisions is a red herring, because he knows damn well if he said, I'd be concerned if I was investing money in a guy who has been hurt or injured every single season he has been in college, for 3 full years.

It's obviously not that hard to see that. I'm sure he would not be surprised if he fell into the 2nd round because of health concerns. Carroll Dawson is one of the worst GM's in basketball, so he just might make it happen.


----------



## adarsh1

I was thinking about what some of you said. But I think that Stevie Franchise is more of SG than a PG and with the rich crop of PG's this year ie. Gilchrist, Jack, Felton, Paul, Williams


----------



## RP McMurphy

Why did this get moved to the Magic board? I don't see how a trade between two different NBA teams, only has to do with Orlando.


----------



## JNice

I thought the thread was about to die, so I moved it to the place most likely for it not to. I'll move it back.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Pretty stupid if you ask me. People do that when someone they know dies, not when they're traded.


I think that is a bit too critical, they are obviously friends and he isnt alowed to show his support? What would you have him do? Also this is the first time that they are going to be seperated since Francis was in Vancouver


----------



## Idunkonyou

Never mind.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by *Hong Kong Fooey!*
> With so many SG's available, the Magic will get a SG in this year's draft. Remember, they had two picks and sent one to Denver (that was Washington's from years' back in the Jameer Nelson trade). They will be fine. They also have Utah's 2nd round pick and could easily pick up a Wayne Simien, Channing Frye, Shelden Williams, Lawrence Roberts or Ronny Turiaf in the top of the 2nd round of the draft. It's a deep draft of role players next year, which is exactly what Orlando needs. Not superstars.


Don't forget that the Magic also acquired two 2nd round picks in the Gooden/Battie deal. The Magic have plenty of 2nd rounders to try and package for an additional 1st rounder if necessary. They should have a decent pick anyway, likely in the mid-late teens. I think if possible though they'd look for a PG rather than a SG. It's no secret that John Weisbrod and Steve Francis both want to move Francis to the SG spot fulltime.


----------



## c_dog

i feel really sorry for Hedo. He's always wanted to start but Christie was always ahead of him. Now that he's signed a big contract hoping to play, guess who's joining him on his new team?


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that is a bit too critical, they are obviously friends and he isnt alowed to show his support? What would you have him do? Also this is the first time that they are going to be seperated since Francis was in Vancouver


It may sound a little critical, but I'm pretty annoyed with Francis right now. He played one of the laziest games I've ever seen an NBA player play today. He showed no emotion tonight, he wouldn't drive to the hole like he normally does, instead he chucked up jumpers and didn't play defense. I realize his friend just got traded, but going out there and pouting like a baby isn't going to undo the trade, nor will it help the Magic win.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> i feel really sorry for Hedo. He's always wanted to start but Christie was always ahead of him. Now that he's signed a big contract hoping to play, guess who's joining him on his new team?


Didn't Peja play ahead of him?


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't forget that the Magic also acquired two 2nd round picks in the Gooden/Battie deal. The Magic have plenty of 2nd rounders to try and package for an additional 1st rounder if necessary. They should have a decent pick anyway, likely in the mid-late teens. I think if possible though they'd look for a PG rather than a SG. It's no secret that John Weisbrod and Steve Francis both want to move Francis to the SG spot fulltime.


So then the Magic have three 2nd round picks this year? Or they will have a 3rd if they choose to exercise Utah's pick (from the Humphrey-Borchardt trade in 2002), which I can't see why they wouldn't if it is in the top 6 of the 2nd round.

Good trade for both teams in my estimation.


----------



## Johnny Mac

I like this deal for the Kings, not so much for the Magic. Mobley is a much better offensive player than Christie, and nowadays, I don't think he is that much worse on defense. Mobley has always been an underrated defender. Mobley is a younger player in his prime. I don't really understand this trade for the Magic, but its not like either player was a major contributor this season, so it won't hurt either team much, it can only help. It will help the Kings a lot more than the Magic though.


----------



## Peja Vu

Quotes from the Kings:



> “I think it was a great opportunity to get a player like Cuttino who can really score and break people down defensively,” said Petrie. “We just thought it was an opportunity going forward to really get better. In Doug we’re giving up a very proven performer, who we’ve all had a great relationship with here. He’s been part of some of the most exciting times this franchise has had.”
> 
> Mobley, a 6-4, 215-pound guard, who is currently in his seventh season in the NBA and first with the Magic, is averaging 16.0 points (.432 FGs, .464 3FGs, .797 FTs), 2.7 rebounds, 1.8 assists and 1.0 steals per game through 23 contests (21 starts) for Orlando.
> 
> “It’s a tough day for me,” said Kings Head Coach Rick Adelman. “Doug’s been such a huge part of our success since I’ve been here. It’s going to leave a big void, but sometimes you have to make deals to help the team.”


http://www.nba.com/kings/news/Kings_Acquire_Mobley-128185-58.html


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Shopping Taylor and actually getting somone to take him are two different things. Waiving Weatherspoon, was like Memphis waiving Bo Outlaw, there goes a bargaining chip.


Houston would only waive Weatherspoon if they manage to trade Taylor for nothing, creating cap space to sign Stromile Swift.



> Can't see Seattle re-signing Radman when someone offers him a 6 year deal around 40 million? You think he's going to be happy to spend the bulk of his career in his prime behind Lewis?


He plays the bulk of his minutes at the 4 spot, so Lewis isn't restricting him. Radmanovic can't stop anyone from penetrating when he is on the periemeter, so it's best he "defends" in the post. You guys are overrating Radmanovic, what else can he do besides hit 3-pointers? 



> Considering that Houston just isn't that good, I don't know how they will get up to 20. Also, why do you expect Simien to say, yeah I should go in the 2nd round because of my injury concerns? Him saying that it shouldn't affect GM's decisions is a red herring, because he knows damn well if he said, I'd be concerned if I was investing money in a guy who has been hurt or injured every single season he has been in college, for 3 full years.
> 
> It's obviously not that hard to see that. I'm sure he would not be surprised if he fell into the 2nd round because of health concerns. Carroll Dawson is one of the worst GM's in basketball, so he just might make it happen.


Is health concerns all you have against Simien? Why not take the risk with a mid 1st-rounder rookie contract? 

Anyways, this is a thread about Cuttino Mobley being traded, so we should continue this argument elsewhere.


----------



## lakegz

CHristie is a perfect "glue" guy that every good team needs. He does a little bit of everything and is a professional. simply put, he gives more then his numbers tell.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> You guys are overrating Radmanovic, what else can he do besides hit 3-pointers?


I think you're confusing Radman's role with his skills.

If the team has him camped out at the 3 point line most of the game, what is he supposed to do?

I hate to use it, but I can't ignore international play, the international coaches use all the talents guys like Gasol , Radman, Dirk, etc. have.

If you can get even 5 minutes of a Serbia game you'd see Radman can do a lot more than just hit 3's, it's just with his current situation in Seattle, they're not asking him, or needing him to do as much of what he can do.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> Anyways, this is a thread about Cuttino Mobley being traded, so we should continue this argument elsewhere.


Considering you took it off topic, I guess so.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

that's what happens when you got a hockey gm running your ball club.

they got laced just like the drew gooden trade


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> that's what happens when you got a hockey gm running your ball club.
> 
> they got laced just like the drew gooden trade


Actually, Orlando didn't really get laced in the Cleveland trade. If you only look at the numbers, which most people do, then yeah it looks like Orlando got laced. But Battie has been a very important piece for Orlando this year and Gooden had no future in Orlando with Dwight. Giving up Varejao was probably a bit too much, but they didn't want two rookie PFs on the team and that is understandable.

This trade looks bad at first, but might work out for Orlando. I aid awhile back that Orlando needed a taller SG who is a better defender, which Christie is. He's also a pretty decent spot-up shooter as well and a better passer than Mobley. Plus, Mobley was going to opt out and probably would have been asking for more than Orlando wanted to give. And Bradley means nothing in this trade because he wasn't getting on the court anyway.


----------



## HAWK23

*Orlando/Sac trade Mobley for Christie*

Offense for Defense for Orlando

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Magic_Acquire_Doug_Christie_fr-128179-800.html

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1964051


----------



## jskudera

I am so excited about this trade, really. I've been a big Doug Christie fan for a few years now because of his hustle every day. He is a great addition to our team because although he is somewaht old, he can still run the court and play excellent defense, pass the ball, and score ocassionally. Mobley only did the scoring, nothing else. I can't wait to see Doug suit up for Wednesday's game at Minnesotta. He will give us a huge boost especially after a very disappointing loss at Boston


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>jskudera</b>!
> I am so excited about this trade, really. I've been a big Doug Christie fan for a few years now because of his hustle every day. He is a great addition to our team because although he is somewaht old, he can still run the court and play excellent defense, pass the ball, and score ocassionally. Mobley only did the scoring, nothing else. I can't wait to see Doug suit up for Wednesday's game at Minnesotta. He will give us a huge boost especially after a very disappointing loss at Boston


The bigger issue with this trade I don't think will be Christie's play, but how long it takes Francis to get over it.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't Peja play ahead of him?


yes peja and christie both played ahead of him since he's a 2/3. there was no way he was beating peja out, however, so his best bet was against christie, and i actually was sorta rooting for him especially after his fantastic performance in the finals against the lakers. needless to say adelman was a man of loyalties so christie started.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> that's what happens when you got a hockey gm running your ball club.
> 
> they got laced just like the drew gooden trade


That's what happens when you don't know what you're talking about.

You make comments like that so that everyone who didn't already know how little you know about basketball now know it. 

Oh by the way: 18 wins, 15 losses.


----------



## hobojoe

Just to clarify one thing: 

People who are using age as a reason for why this is a bad trade for the Magic aren't looking at the situation closely enough. It's obvious by this move that Mobley was looking for too much money on the extension he wanted and the Magic weren't going to give it to him. His age is meaningless to the Magic, because he was gone after this season. Christie isn't a long term solution in Orlando either. It doesn't matter how old he is, all that matters to the Magic is how he'll produce this season and next, because that's when his contract's up.


----------



## John

Another source from Fanhome Ho-away that Penny Hardaway will soon join the team.

Source from Ho-away was that "F all Magic fans!"


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I am sad and at the same time happy.

Christie helped this team so much so it's tough to see him go and now I'll also be an orlando fan since both him and hedo play there.  

And for getting Cat back...:yes: Always liked the guy, and how he played in H-Town. :greatjob:


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> He plays the bulk of his minutes at the 4 spot, so Lewis isn't restricting him. Radmanovic can't stop anyone from penetrating when he is on the periemeter, so it's best he "defends" in the post. You guys are overrating Radmanovic, what else can he do besides hit 3-pointers?


Drive to the basket as good as anyone his size in the league.


----------



## h8breed

the problem is stevie the team cant go anywhere with the balls in his hands im sorry they just cant...cutino is so much better get rid of sTEVIE!


----------



## ChristopherJ

atleast sactown doesnt have to put up with christie's wife driving behind the team bus..:whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> atleast sactown doesnt have to put up with christie's wife driving behind the team bus..:whoknows:


:laugh:


----------



## Debt Collector

surely this was not the best deal on the table if the magic were itching to get rid of mobley


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Drive to the basket as good as anyone his size in the league.


I think he's too much of a tweener to put up big numbers night in and night out. Has no back to the basket game, so isn't going to be successful posting up other PF's. Isn't quick enough get by most SF's, but then again isn't strong enough to post up on PF's. He can drive to the basket, but only when he draws the opposing PF to the perimeter. Doesn't have the Amare type athleticism + quickness to blow by opponents in the post.


----------



## whizKIDD

*Hello & Trade analyse*

Hi Guys! 

I am from Austria and i´m a very big Orlando Magic Fan. I went to two games last season and four Games this season (dallas, Lakers and Utah all wins :rbanana: :banana: and the loss to the Portland Trail Blazers  

I also bought the season DVD Set from Pontel to see a lot of our Magics and use the League Audio Pass.

I like this Board, so i registered.

So now to tonights Trade:

Well, Cat is a good shooter and a very good friend of Steve-O. But he isn`t a player for our type of play. We play teamball and have to use Dwight more insight and the bench players like Jameer and Hedo. With Christie we got a very good sg with terrific defend skills, good pass ability and can use our bench Jameer, Hedo and Stacey/DeShawn effectiv more. :twave:

I personally like this trade. Sad to see Cat go (i got an Autograph before the Game against Dallas starts), but Doug will help our Team more to improve. We also haven`t resign Cat, because we need our Cap for Dwight, Jameer and upcoming Rookies oder good Players to sign/resign. I also hope Steve-O will stay cool, and play great - we need him. He and Dwight are our Future.

Have a great Guys 

WhizKIDD


----------



## Babir

Of course there are some positive sides of the trade but I still think that we could get more than that...
Everything depends now on how Doug will respond, in case he stays motivated and play HIS game everything will be ok...


----------



## BEEZ

I think this is a good trade for Orlando. With each game I see Jameer get more comfortable and adjusting to the speed of the NBA game. I think thats the most important thing moreso than anything else, and Dwight loves playing with him. Also it allows for more time for Turk and gives Orlando space to do different lineups and offensive sets.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Hello & Trade analyse*



> Originally posted by <b>whizKIDD</b>!
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am from Austria and i´m a very big Orlando Magic Fan. I went to two games last season and four Games this season (dallas, Lakers and Utah all wins :rbanana: :banana: and the loss to the Portland Trail Blazers
> 
> I also bought the season DVD Set from Pontel to see a lot of our Magics and use the League Audio Pass.
> 
> I like this Board, so i registered.
> 
> So now to tonights Trade:
> 
> Well, Cat is a good shooter and a very good friend of Steve-O. But he isn`t a player for our type of play. We play teamball and have to use Dwight more insight and the bench players like Jameer and Hedo. With Christie we got a very good sg with terrific defend skills, good pass ability and can use our bench Jameer, Hedo and Stacey/DeShawn effectiv more. :twave:
> 
> I personally like this trade. Sad to see Cat go (i got an Autograph before the Game against Dallas starts), but Doug will help our Team more to improve. We also haven`t resign Cat, because we need our Cap for Dwight, Jameer and upcoming Rookies oder good Players to sign/resign. I also hope Steve-O will stay cool, and play great - we need him. He and Dwight are our Future.
> 
> Have a great Guys
> 
> WhizKIDD


Hey man, welcome. You'll like it here.

I've been to Vienna about 4 times. Very nice city.


----------



## SmithRocSSU

Perhaps the Kings could sign Gerald Fitch to be a back-up point guard. He was awesome in college, and I think he'd be a solid back up. Go ahead, bash my post...lol!


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>SmithRocSSU</b>!
> Perhaps the Kings could sign Gerald Fitch to be a back-up point guard. He was awesome in college, and I think he'd be a solid back up. Go ahead, bash my post...lol!


Damn, since you put the last part in, I can't because it's gold, Jerry. Gold. :rofl:


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he's too much of a tweener to put up big numbers night in and night out. Has no back to the basket game, so isn't going to be successful posting up other PF's. Isn't quick enough get by most SF's, but then again isn't strong enough to post up on PF's. He can drive to the basket, but only when he draws the opposing PF to the perimeter. Doesn't have the Amare type athleticism + quickness to blow by opponents in the post.


Are we still talking about Radmanovic now or Nowitzki?


----------



## cheepseats

For Orlando this was a good trade, I also detect a little deja vu here… 
-It’s possible that management is trying to turn Frances into a consistent leader so they removed most of his cheering section from the bench (even though they were told all three they would stay together when they came over from Houston).
-Maybe now Stevie will grow-up and ask us to start calling him Steve.
-They were apprehensive about being held hostage by Cat with a new contract coming up this summer – especially with shooters on the bench (so they got something for him now).
-A past-prime Augmon is not the defender they hoped for and he wasn’t getting much help from rest of the guys who would rather shoot than switch.
-Hill and Frances made a pretty good team when Mobley was out--imagine Christie in for Stevenson.



> Originally posted by *JNice*
> Actually, Orlando didn't really get laced in the Cleveland trade. If you only look at the numbers, which most people do, then yeah it looks like Orlando got laced. But Battie has been a very important piece for Orlando this year and Gooden had no future in Orlando with Dwight. Giving up Varejao was probably a bit too much, but they didn't want two rookie PFs on the team and that is understandable.


Btw: Anyway you care to spin it Orlando did get laced in the Cleveland trade. Verejao was really a first rounder when you consider the wolves did not get a first rounder and Anderson was the 30th overall pick – without a first rounder contract. It is unlikely the Magic will ever have that opportunity again


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Can't understand the trade, why do the kings need another scorer for their defensive weapon #1??? 

@wizzKIDD: von wo bist du genau aus österreich, weil ich bin ja auch von dort...


----------



## speedythief

Did anyone else hear that Grant Hill was important in making this trade, as he supposedly put a bug in Weisbrod's ear at the beginning of the season about being a fan of Christies? I wonder how that will sit with Stevie.


----------



## Yao Mania

Stevie speaks out against Mobley trade 

Uh oh, somebody better calm him down...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

hopefully he doesn't do it now like in Vancouver after he got drafted: he said he doesn't play till he gets tradet


----------



## Babir

> Btw: Anyway you care to spin it Orlando did get laced in the Cleveland trade. Verejao was really a first rounder when you consider the wolves did not get a first rounder and Anderson was the 30th overall pick – without a first rounder contract. It is unlikely the Magic will ever have that opportunity again


 Absolutely right...Giving away Varejao and Bogans were huge mistakes...


----------



## whiterhino

yikes, I wouldn't want a mad Stevie on my team, he could pull a McGrady or VC and not "play his hardest"...hope that's not the case for you guys.


----------



## whizKIDD

*Trade*

Hi Guys! 

I hope Steve-O will play well as long as he wears a Magic Jersey with 100% of energy. 

Come one Steve-O be our leader 

@DwayneWade4MVP

Bin aus Wien. Leere mal deine privaten Messages - dann können wir so miteinander kommunzieren.

Have a great Day

whizzy


----------



## MLKG

Steve Francis on the trade:

"I can't put it into words," he said. "Playing with a guy, living with a guy, just knowing that every day when I wake up that's something I can count on, that I'm going to be in practice or in a game with Cuttino.

"Him not being here is going to be tough for me. I don't know what I'm going to wake up for."


-------


Did I miss something, was Mobley traded or did he die?

"Living with a guy....... just knowing every day when I wake up that's something I can count on...... I don't know what I'm going to wake up for."

Gay?


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> "Him not being here is going to be tough for me. I don't know what I'm going to wake up for."



The hell?


----------



## HuejMinitZ

*Re:*

I don't think there's any question:

If it looks like a rat, and smells like a rat...it dang well must be a rat. YOu know?


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> Did I miss something, was Mobley traded or did he die?


That's exactly what I asked yesterday when I saw Francis (and Cato) wearing #5 arm bands during the game. Not good for the Magic to have Francis acting like this, I just hope it doesn't affect him on the court (like it clearly did yesterday).


----------



## Monk

Here is a link I found on the St. Joe's board regarding Christie that is pretty amusing.

http://www.xsorbit1.com/users/hawkforum/index.cgi?board=Hawk_Forum&action=display&num=1105452511


----------



## hobojoe

From a basketball standpoint, I think that this trade not only helps the Magic's team defense with Christie obviously being the upgrade, but I think this gives new opportunities to guys like Hedo Turkoglu, Jameer Nelson and even Dwight Howard. Nelson and Turkoglu are almost certainly going to see an increase in playing time, as I only see Christie playing 25-30 minutes a night max. Howard I think will see more touches in the half court with Mobley out of the picture. You have to remember that Christie doesn't command many shots at all, especially at this point in his career. He's going to be looking to set others up rather than score, something Mobley definitely didn't do. Now, it's up for the guys who are going to see increased minutes or an increased roll on offense to step up. Simple as that. Guys need to step up their game offensively with one less scoring option on the team. I expect Christie to knock down a couple shots here and there, but he's not going to be a guy the team goes to on offense.


----------



## Babir

As I have said it before it depends on Christie's determination and motivation...If he stays healthy and play really hard on both ends of the flour, especially on defence, making that stops at the end of the games, magic team will be much better...


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Did anyone else hear that Grant Hill was important in making this trade, as he supposedly put a bug in Weisbrod's ear at the beginning of the season about being a fan of Christies? I wonder how that will sit with Stevie.


I read that too, but I think you are taking it a little out of context. I don't think Hill was in Weisbrod's ear trying to get Mobley traded for Christie. I think the comment goes all the way back to this summer where Grant said something about liking the way Christie plays and that stuck in Weisbrod's head. So I don't see any issue coming out of that.


----------



## Babir

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/marty_burns/01/11/mobleytrade/index.html


----------



## hobojoe

LINK 

Nice gesture to the Kings community by Doug.


----------



## Enigma

Any truth to the rumor that Christie will be wearing #1? I hope not.


----------



## Captain Obvious

I'm going to add a pessimistic view of this trade. We've been talking about how Nelson is one of the guys who'll get more PT, which is a good thing. Well, we had been looking for a vet PG and now we have Christie who's played a lot of PG during his career. It's possible that Christie could take a lot of the backup PG minutes. Also, Snap Hunter will probably be signed and although he's not a point he will take some precious guard minutes. I was hoping Nelson would start getting some more PT, but this trade may actually hurt his chances.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I'm going to add a pessimistic view of this trade. We've been talking about how Nelson is one of the guys who'll get more PT, which is a good thing. Well, we had been looking for a vet PG and now we have Christie who's played a lot of PG during his career. It's possible that Christie could take a lot of the backup PG minutes. Also, Snap Hunter will probably be signed and although he's not a point he will take some precious guard minutes. I was hoping Nelson would start getting some more PT, but this trade may actually hurt his chances.


I don't think so. The way I see it, this trade does nothing but help Nelson's chances of getting on the court. We traded a guard for a guard, and the guard we received is older and isn't capable of playing the kind of minutes Mobley did. This opens up minutes for Nelson, which I think he's going to get. I'm actually excited about Nelson playing more, he's finally playing with the kind of confidence I saw him play with at St. Joe's. I want to see him play in key moments of the game before I can really judge whether or not he could be our PG of the future. At the time being, I like his game and I think he's going to have a long career in the NBA, but I see him being a Darrell Armstrong/Earl Boykins type sparkplug off the bench. Instant offense and hustle on both ends. I think the Magic's PG of the future (if they truly are planning to move Francis to SG full time) needs to be more of a distributor than Nelson.


----------



## cheepseats

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I'm going to add a pessimistic view of this trade. We've been talking about how Nelson is one of the guys who'll get more PT, which is a good thing. Well, we had been looking for a vet PG and now we have Christie who's played a lot of PG during his career. It's possible that Christie could take a lot of the backup PG minutes. Also, Snap Hunter will probably be signed and although he's not a point he will take some precious guard minutes. I was hoping Nelson would start getting some more PT, but this trade may actually hurt his chances.


Nelson’s future is in his own hands; he’ll get minutes his play dictates the Magic have an investment here. I believe this gives him a better opportunity than bringing in another PG (which the Magic have been looking for) as a back-up. 

With the Christie acquisition, you have another player who can excel in more than one position. If you were running a business, you’d want employees like Steve, Pat, Stacy, Grant, Hedo, and now Christie who are “cross trained” in two or three positions. 

Snap Hunter, may eventually be a good spark off the bench if the scorers get stagnate – If he wants to stay in the NBA (and out of Gary IN) he’ll learn defense.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK
> 
> Nice gesture to the Kings community by Doug.



That is a very step up move by Christie. It is cool to see a player appreciate the fans.

From what i've read, seems like the Sac-Town locker room was pretty upset as well. I read a lot of guys feeling bad about losing Doug, so I guess it goes both ways.


----------



## hobojoe

Christie's got to be one thick skinned dude to put up with all the crap he must get for the relationship he has with his wife.


----------



## HKF

Dwight Howard will get a lot more touches because of the unselfish play of Doug Christie.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> Any truth to the rumor that Christie will be wearing #1? I hope not.


Yes he's wearing #1. I guess he doesn't know the history of that number for this franchise.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Dwight Howard will get a lot more touches because of the unselfish play of Doug Christie.


Hopefully. That is one thing I like about the trade is that Christie is a much, much better passer than Mobley.

I just hope Christie is healthy.


----------

